# Woo Duchesne County!!!!!!



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I just thought this was a funny story

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=960&sid=19894670&title=duchesne-county-drivers-worst-in-utah&s_cid=queue-5


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I'd say yes, we do have some bad ones out here.... But I get more road rage when I drive in the city! Maybe they should rework the numbers to show where the bad drivers live instead of where the bad drivers have the accidents. Then we'd really know which county has the worst drivers.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm with stimmie on this one. I almost get t-boned a few times a day from people doing the California roll coming out of the side streets here in the SL valley. Oh, and roundabouts..... :roll:


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i say its very bad here i got hit a few weeks ago by an impatient driver he went through the barrels in a construction zone and i saw him coming and moved out of the way just enough to avoid getting hit by his grill and instead just got his side mirror and broke my ribs the sad thing is he kept on going


----------

